# [Localisation] Clavier français sous gdm (Résolu)

## lancelotsix

Hello tout le monde

J'ai essayé de chercher sur le forum et sur le net, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème.

Comment est-ce que je peux faire pour avoir mon clavier en français quand je me connecte sous GDM ???

Les versions récentes de Xorg ne nécessitent plus le fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf, et je n'en utilise pas. Impossible de faire le réglage à cet endroit.

Dans la lignée, Gnome ne se base plus sur HAL, donc pas moyen de faire la configuration à cet endroit.

Comment est-ce que je fais alors? Les options de gdm me permettent de choisir la langue, mais pas la disposition du clavier.

Merci d'avance (et désolé si le problème a déjà été levé et que je n'ai pas trouvé le post correspondant)Last edited by lancelotsix on Thu Sep 22, 2011 6:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

il faut un fichier xorg.conf  :Wink: 

ou du moins un fichier de config dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d  :Wink: 

```

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "Keyboard Defaults"

   MatchIsKeyboard "yes"

   Option "XkbLayout" "be"

EndSection

```

Exemple de clavier belge, une fois  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Tout est dit. Et pour un clavier Fr_fr, c'est ainsi :

```
$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-keyboard.conf                                                                                                                                                                                         

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "keyboard"

    Driver "evdev"

    Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

    Option "XkbVariant" "oss"

    Option "XkbOptions" "compose:menu"

    MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

Au passage, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## barul

La touche "menu", pour définir la compose, c'est bien la touche "Windows"?

----------

## guilc

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> La touche "menu", pour définir la compose, c'est bien la touche "Windows"?

 

Non, c'est la touche "menu contextuel" entre la touche redmond® et Ctrl de droite. La touche qui sert encore moins que la touche fenêtrée  :Surprised: ) (perso, elle me sert pas mal aux raccourcis globaux la touche wiwi...)

----------

## lancelotsix

Merci beaucoup, ça marche au poil !

----------

## Nirna

Merci aussi !   :Very Happy: 

Des mois que je m'embête à saisir mon pass en clavier anglais sous xdm, sans avoir pu trouver la solution.

Je m'aperçois que c'est dans le guide de configuration de X en anglais : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

----------

